# checking in



## chuckthemillerman (Dec 22, 2007)

Iam new to this fourm and just looking around here and getting to know the lay out of this form . I hope I can dring as much to this forum as I get out of it. Abit about me iam in north east missouri and have been smoking for about 10 years and have built my own smoker a reverse flow indirect heat iam a kcbs judge and do about 5 or 6 comps each year


----------



## gofish (Dec 22, 2007)

Chuck,

Welcome aboard the SMF.  You'll fit right in, lots of friendly folks of all levels here.  Everyone is willing to share their experiences.  Sounds like you'll bring alot to the table!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 22, 2007)

welcome dude..........you will learn bunches............


----------



## chuckthemillerman (Dec 22, 2007)

Just by the look of my spelling there I look pretty bad , iam sorry about that iam comming down had to see the doc today put me on some pain meds for a bad tooth . I was on cloud nine for a bit there . I look forword to helping out any way I can


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome fellow smoker!


----------



## abelman (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 22, 2007)

Glad to have you here at SMF. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF! This is great place for Smokers.....


----------



## triple b (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you aboard!
Lots of good folks around here.


----------



## meowey (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forums.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pescadero (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome.  Good to have you.  Don't worry about the spelling.  Some of us spell like that, even without the meds.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Enjoy yourself and get feeling better.

Skip


----------



## ron50 (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. My posts take 3 times as long to post becuase I have to correct all my spelling too. No worries. As long as you can spell TBS you are golden here.


----------



## chuckthemillerman (Dec 22, 2007)

What type of smokers are around here ie gas , charcoal, pellet , mine is all hard wood  i can use gas it has a 150 thousand btu back up but will only use if all else fails or maybe on a all nite hog cook I will set the gas so as to catch some sleep if the meat temp is over 140 so it will not need anymore smoke .


----------



## triple b (Dec 22, 2007)

Yup!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2007)

Chuck, nice to have you join us.  You'll find just about every kind of smoker here from home-built to store bought; electrics to wood burners. The only thing that we don't have that I know of is a solar smoker, but it wouldn't surprise me one bit if someone wasn't trying to get a handle on that one!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmm, good idea Dutch. :)

Welcome to the forum Chuckthemillerman! There are several wood burners here (including me).
Looking forward to your Qviews!


----------



## chuckthemillerman (Dec 25, 2007)

this is a couple of pics of my smoker it is a homemade that I built about two years ago lets see if this will work 





  I think it did work


----------



## chadpole (Dec 25, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 25, 2007)

Hmmmm...That sounds like a job for Geek....

Solar powered smoker...... of course it would have to have that cool software operated temp control....


----------



## triple b (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice lookin' home built you got there!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

